# Bmx identification please.



## Rebuild1961 (28 Jan 2018)




----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2018)

Might not even be a BMX. It’s missing the gyro/rotor device which should sit on the top headset which allows the forks to rotate multiple times.


----------



## iluvmybike (28 Jan 2018)

Not all BMXs have a gyro - that looks like a low end unbranded bike to me


----------



## Rebuild1961 (28 Jan 2018)

Ok tks. The price was right so its just onect


iluvmybike said:


> Not all BMXs have a gyro - that looks like a low end unbranded bike to me


Ok tks I paid 5 bucks for it. So its something to hang up in my garage for cosmetics. Tks for the reply.


----------



## Ciar (7 Feb 2018)

Looks like it's from the Mid School early 90's to 2000's era of BMX and as stated low end with a cheapy one piece crank and crank arm. as for the gyro those are normally on flatland bikes and you can see from the picture this only had a rear v brake again very Mid School era of BMX, either way $5 is decent


----------



## Nibor (7 Feb 2018)

The D on that sticker looks like Diamondback


----------



## Rebuild1961 (7 Feb 2018)

T


Ciar said:


> Looks like it's from the Mid School early 90's to 2000's era of BMX and as stated low end with a cheapy one piece crank and crank arm. as for the gyro those are normally on flatland bikes and you can see from the picture this only had a rear v brake again very Mid School era of BMX, either way $5 is decent [/QUOre. Thank yo


----------



## Rebuild1961 (7 Feb 2018)

Tks


----------



## Rebuild1961 (7 Feb 2018)

Ok


Nibor said:


> The D on that sticker looks like Diamondback


 Tks


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2018)

Its cheap and cheerful ,i know that much lust looking at the frame and parts


----------

